# موقع قنبلة لتعليم الالكترونيات



## blackhorse (13 فبراير 2009)

المفاجأة التى انتظرت طويلا حتى انلها وافيد اخوتى بالمنتدى بها موقع لا اعرف بماذا اصفه فوق الرائع لتعليم اساسيات الالكترونيات من الصفر وحتى التجارب العملية والدوائر وجميع ما تحتاجة من دروس الكترونية بأسلوب مبسط جدا جدا وشرح رائع مع امكانية الحفظ بصيغة pdf كذلك قسم الفيديو الذى يضم تجارب رائعة ومقسم بأسلوب احترافى بصراحة الموقع رائع وارجو من كل من يزوره وضع رد و الدعاء بظاهر الغيب ولكم منى اجل التقدير والاحترام



http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_1/index.html


----------



## محمدالقبالي (13 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الموقع الرائع


----------



## bassel hatem (13 فبراير 2009)

موقع جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علىزكى (13 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا واللهو موقع جميل حقا


----------



## المسلم84 (14 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
موقع جميل....


----------



## مهندسة جادة (14 فبراير 2009)

موقع اكثر من رائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر الحلو (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله بيك على هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## mtc.eng (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك موقع ممتاز فعلا


----------



## محمدعبدالعال جاد (17 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا
ونحن فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## أسامه_سالم (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً علي هذا الموقع الرائع و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## blackhorse (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين على المرور جميعا


----------



## انور محمد العبيدي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اكم


----------



## انور محمد العبيدي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك عالموقع رائع .............................


----------



## engraed (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## حسام علوي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووورة تسلم هاليد الذهبيــة


----------



## makmedical (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موقع جميل وجزاك الله الخير ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## blackhorse (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرام على المرور الرائع 
واشكركم جميعا على التقدير والاحترام والتقييم


----------



## lion86 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير موقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## عبد المجيد المطيري (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مافيه عربي ؟؟ 

انقليزي كله


----------



## mneef (20 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على هذه الهديه الرائعة


----------



## roqaiia (20 يناير 2010)

wow rarlly it's fasinating 
thank you for this addition 
You ra e wellcome


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (23 يناير 2010)




----------



## makmedical (24 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووور وجزاك الله الخير


----------



## ابوعفراء (26 يناير 2010)

بوركت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بندر الدلابيح (28 يناير 2010)

مشكـــــــور .....


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور على الموقع الرائع*


----------



## مستريورك (14 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## abdullah.berlin (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كثير 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmadba (17 أكتوبر 2010)

موقع جميل و مفيد مشكور


----------



## radwam (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## سفيان بابكر (1 نوفمبر 2010)

موقع أكثر من رائع جزاك الله حيراً


----------



## أبوالزبير (2 نوفمبر 2010)

نسأل المولى أن يكتبه في ميزانك(موقع طيب)


----------



## lion86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مصرى 2010 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## blackhorse (7 نوفمبر 2010)

lion86 قال:


> جزاك الله خير موقع اكثر من رائع



جزانا واياك كل الخير
مشكور لمرورك العطر


----------



## blackhorse (7 نوفمبر 2010)

عبد المجيد المطيري قال:


> مافيه عربي ؟؟
> 
> انقليزي كله





mneef قال:


> الف شكر على هذه الهديه الرائعة





roqaiia قال:


> wow rarlly it's fasinating
> thank you for this addition
> you ra e wellcome





essa_marazqa قال:


>





makmedical قال:


> مشكوووووووووور وجزاك الله الخير



جزاكم جميعا كل الخير وبالنسبة لاخي الكريم 
عبد المجيد المطيري
بالفعل الموقع انجليزي ويكن يميزه قوة الشرح بالرسومات التى لا تحتاج الا توضيح 
كذلك الفيديوهات رائعة جدا في اخر الموقع لذا اتمنى ان يكون قد اعجبك وحاول مرة اخرى 
اعود واشكر كل اخواني الكرام ممن زينوا موضوعي بكلماتهم


----------



## blackhorse (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ابوعفراء قال:


> بوركت وجزاك الله خيرا





بندر الدلابيح قال:


> مشكـــــــور .....





اية عمار قال:


> *مشكور على الموقع الرائع*





مستريورك قال:


>





abdullah.berlin قال:


> شكرا كثير
> جزاك الله خير



جزاكم الله جميعا الف خير وبركة وعلما
وسلمت ايدي الجميع 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## blackhorse (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ahmadba قال:


> موقع جميل و مفيد مشكور





radwam قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​





سفيان بابكر قال:


> موقع أكثر من رائع جزاك الله حيراً





أبوالزبير قال:


> نسأل المولى أن يكتبه في ميزانك(موقع طيب)





lion86 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





مهندس مصرى 2010 قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*



بارك الله لكم في عقولكم وصحتكم ورزقكم جميعا الجنة
وكتب الله ذلك لكم في موازين حسناتكم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ليدي لين (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا موقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## عبدالرحيم712 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## mohammed.madani (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بكل ما امتلك عقلي من كلمات وبكل ما كتب قلمي من جمل وبكل ما نطق لساني من حديث اشكرك على هديتك لنا


----------



## TAMONT (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*موقع جميل جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## البرستي (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## blackhorse (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ليدي لين قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا موقع اكثر من رائع





عبدالرحيم712 قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير على هذا الموقع الرائع



مشكورين يا اخواني على الرد الجميل 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## blackhorse (7 ديسمبر 2010)

mohammed.madani قال:


> بكل ما امتلك عقلي من كلمات وبكل ما كتب قلمي من جمل وبكل ما نطق لساني من حديث اشكرك على هديتك لنا



والله يا اخي قد احرجني كلامك كثيرا 
انا ما باعمل الا ما يحتمه ضميري تجاه اخوتي الكرام 
اشكرك على ذوقك الرفيع وكلامك المنمق 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## blackhorse (7 ديسمبر 2010)

tamont قال:


> *موقع جميل جزاك الله خيرا*​





البرستي قال:


> شكرا لك



بارك الله فيكم اخوتي 
مشكورين للمرور الكريم


----------



## يحيى يحيى (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
الدال على الخير كفاعلة


----------



## هشام مبارك (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الموقع الرائع


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## معزه احمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

احي هذا الجهد العظيم وهذه المعلومات الوافيه


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> الدال على الخير كفاعلة





هشام مبارك قال:


> شكرا علي الموقع الرائع



جزاكم الله خيرا وسلمتم لمروركم الكريم


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

محمد مصلح النمر قال:


> جزاكم الله خير





معزه احمد قال:


> احي هذا الجهد العظيم وهذه المعلومات الوافيه




جزاكم الله خيرا وسلمتم لمروركم الكريم


----------



## ناصر ال ناصر (16 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## FreeEngineer (17 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك موقع رائع اخى


----------



## blackhorse (21 يناير 2011)

ناصر ال ناصر قال:


> الله يعطيكم العافية





freeengineer قال:


> بارك الله فيك موقع رائع اخى



الله يعافيكم ويوفقكم 
ومشكورين لمروركم العطر


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

مفاجئه في محلها مشكور


----------



## احمد الفيلي (29 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أتمنى الهندسه (3 فبراير 2011)

الف ششكر يالغلا..لك الود..


----------



## newfriend (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً الموقع مفيد جداً


----------

